# Where to live in Monterrey



## LouPapy (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello All,

I’m a French chemist working in the UK. I have an opportunity to transfer to Monterrey. This should happen in July so I have a bit of time in front of me to plan my arrival. I know Mexico pretty well, my wife is Mexican and we go once a year to visit the in-laws in Queretaro and my company will take care of all the unpleasant form-filling task.
So my main problem with this move is where to live and this is where I hope you can help me. I have been looking through different forum and the three areas that come up the most are San Pedro (too expensive for me), San Jeronimo and Carretera Nacional, but I think my work could be on the other side of Monterrey near the airport, and I don’t really want to spend 1 hours each way stuck in traffic every day. I say I think because all I know for now is that our company will be based in a newish industrial estate situated between the Airport and the Steel producer Ternium (Avenida Universidad 992, Cuauhtemoc, 66450 San Nicolás de Los Garza) I will update when I know more about the location.
Is there any decent area to live in between these two places? For those who know Queretaro well, I’m looking for something similar to Alamos 3era seccion. Residential, safe, commercial centre nearby and if possible near a park big enough to go jogging. I’ll be renting at first but I will probably buy later on... I’m not fuss if there is no expat in the area, I like socialising with Mexicans.
For the rent I wouldn’t want to spend more than £600/month (13000pesos/month)
Thanks for your input


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would pick Monterey California, probably closer to Carmel....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I would pick Monterey California, probably closer to Carmel....


 ??? Interesting sense of humor, I presume.


----------



## LouPapy (Jan 27, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> ??? Interesting sense of humor, I presume.


It might be humourous in some way, what it is not, is helpfull...


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey I am from Monterrey, so hope I can be helpful.... 

Well, working in the airport you will have to compromise on something: location, traffic, social life, etc. But judging by your description, you might be referring to Aeropuerto del Norte, which is not the main airport, but the private one. 

So he are your options:

If you will work near Ternium, the easiest way is to live in San Nicolas... you could check out places near Sendero, or in the original colonias of San Nicolas, like Las Puentes... 

If you are willing to drive around 30-45 minutes, then consider the new colonias of Cumbres (Puerta de Hierro, Puerta del Sol, Cumbres San Agustin, Paseo de Cumbres, Las Lomas, etc). To get to San Nicolas, you would need to turn left on Avenida Lincoln and take Libramiento towards San Nicolas, depending on traffic, you wont be doing more than 40 minutes... 

Finally, you could check in Apodaca, there are plenty of new developments, so worth checking. 

IMO Cumbres is your best option, as it is full of young families and you got the mountain right there, so quite easy to go for a hike, before its all turned into more houses. 

The best site to check is Avisos de ocasion, from the local newspaper, El Norte... their online real estate page is quite easy to navigate, check those areas and visit while you are there.. .

If you need additional info, let me know!


----------



## LouPapy (Jan 27, 2015)

It is definitely the international airport. But thank you very much for your detailed answer, I really appreciate you took the time to give me so much info. I will look into it in more details and might come back to you later with more questions.

Saludos

Joël


----------

